# Rotten eggs for coyote bait



## Mr.MainFrame10

I noticed several of the coyote trappers on here have commented on using a rotten egg down a dirt hole set for bait and had pretty good luck with it. 

Do you use a regular egg, or a boiled egg? If so, how do you speed up the process of making the eggs go bad?

Trent


----------



## Barehunter

It is amazing how long it takes for eggs to rot....even in warm weather...I use raw egg...broken open of course.


----------



## Throwback

Where I live i dont think you couldn't keep the skunks away from that


T


----------



## kmckinnie

A little raw deer burger meat and a small piece of squirrel tail in a small hole.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

Good to see you on here Barehunter. God Bless you! I will have to try the raw egg and see what happens. Hopefully no skunks come my way Throwback.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

kmckinnie said:


> A little raw deer burger meat and a small piece of squirrel tail in a small hole.



Sounds like a winner. I have used all sorts of baits. I'm just trying to change it up every now and again.


----------



## jakegourley

Trapping in south ga, I see most success in just using broken eggshells as a visual on the outside of the dirt hole and around it, and then using your choice of lure in the hole. Ive tried making bait from eggs but usually just end up making a good possum attractant


----------



## jcdona

jakegourley said:


> Trapping in south ga, I see most success in just using broken eggshells as a visual on the outside of the dirt hole and around it, and then using your choice of lure in the hole. Ive tried making bait from eggs but usually just end up making a good possum attractant



Its hard for us to use these type baits because of fireants also.  Will have your hole full of em quick.


----------



## javery

I've used rotted down eggs and had good luck. I crack 12-18 in a 2 liter coke bottle and let it work, 6 months to a year, you have to burp it on oaccasion or you'll have a mess. Long process but it works, mix with some beaver castor.


----------

